# Greater Birmingham/England/UK



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bristol Mike said:


> Great photos again. Is this most recent batch new Colmore Row? Isn't that supposed to be one of Birmingham's most prestigious streets?


In terms of Architecture yes Colmore Row and the surrounding area are defiantly the most prestigious parts of Birmingham City Centre. The Grand Hotel along Colmore Row which Iv avoided photographing is currently under renovation and it truly is a beautiful building. Its under wraps at the moment and I like many other locals on this forum are excited to see it brought back into use.


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

*St Phillips Cathedral & Surroundings (Part 2)*


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Been away but I'm going to start this back up properly soon, here are some random leftover pictures to tire use over


----------



## BournvilleBaggie (Jun 17, 2013)

Here's a selection of photos of Birmingham from me:-








[/url]
IMG_1381 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
IMG_1026 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
IMG_1377 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## BournvilleBaggie (Jun 17, 2013)

Canals are synonymous with Birmingham of course, and here are some photos of the Worcester & Birmingham canal between the Selly Oak and Bournville areas of Birmingham:-








[/url]
IMG_1362 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
IMG_1361 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
IMG_1363 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
IMG_1358 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great thread from Britain's second. Very urban but with some nice architecture.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie (Jun 17, 2013)

One unique area of Birmingham is the Jewellery Quarter which includes St. Paul's Square. Prominent in the square is St. Paul's Church which was consecrated in 1779. The industrialist, and important figure in the Industrial Revolution, Matthew Boulton was a regular attender. Pioneering engineer James Watt also attended from time to time. Here are a selection of my photos of the church:-








[/url]
IMG_1459 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
IMG_1452 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
IMG_1141 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
IMG_1450 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

I used to live in the West Midlands and I worked in Birmingham city centre for a few months. I have not seen the Bull Ring since 2001 and much of it is unrecognizable. I understand New Street train station has been renovated - about time.

Great photos, including those of the many canals in the city. Birmingham has a bad rep (or used to) but undeservedly so. I always found it to be a very friendly and buzzing city with lots to do and a lot of very enormous parks nearby (in Edgbston, Sutton Park and Sandwell Valley). The art gallery and science museum were places I'd go and visit a lot. I also preferred to go to the cinema (I think it was an Odeon at the time) to go and catch a film rather than one of the many out of town faceless multiplex cinemas. 

For tourists who want to spend a lot of time in Stratford and Warwick, Birmingham is an extremely convenient place to stay and cheaper than London. You also have places like Lichfield and the insanely beautiful scenery of counties like Worcestershire and Shropshire just an hour or so drive away.


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

Beautiful pics! Great architecture and amazing city.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie (Jun 17, 2013)

St Paul's Square in the Jewellery Quarter is the last Georgian square in Birmingham, and these days is a mix of residential, office and pubs/bars. Here are some of my photos of the Square:-








[/url]
IMG_1460 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
IMG_1466 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
IMG_1457 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## BournvilleBaggie (Jun 17, 2013)

Here are some more photos of Birmingham's Jewellery Quarter.

This first photo is of the Assay Office which tests and hallmarks precious metal items:-








[/url]
IMG_1469 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]

This next one is of New Hall Works which used to be a factory but these days is, I think, a mixed office/residential building:-








[/url]
IMG_1470 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]

This last photo is of an old office block which has been converted into a secondary school:-








[/url]
IMG_1473 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## BournvilleBaggie (Jun 17, 2013)

The Colmore business district in Birmingham city centre is a mix of historic buildings and new office blocks. Here is a selection of my photos showing some of this variety:-








[/url]
IMG_1445 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
IMG_1447 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
IMG_1444 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
IMG_1443 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]



This is something you see in and around the city centre quite a bit these days: Birmingham's 'drive and go' smart cars:-








[/url]
IMG_1442 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Erm, nice pics, but have you asked the thread starter if he minds you posting all this in his thread?


----------



## BournvilleBaggie (Jun 17, 2013)

^^

Oops, sorry, I thought this was a general thread for anyone to post to, not one specific to a particular user.

Hopefully Brummyboy92 likes the photos and does not mind me having temporarily hijacked his thread!

I'll hand the reins back to him now though; look forward to seeing more photos from him in due course.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

interesting city.


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

So people are aware, I'm cool with BB uploading his pictures into this thread.


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Jewellery Quarter*

Right then had a day off work so had a stroll around the local area, I live in the Jewellery Quarter so its very easy for me to photograph this area. I love the JQ and it has become extremely popular. Brummies are constantly raving on about this area, and its not hard to see why. The area is so rich in history, as expected its full of Jewellery Shops & manufacturers. Café culture is also going strong, and nightlife has never been so good. Lots of Creative businesses are now beginning to pop up and there's development everywhere you look. Redevelopment has been slow though as there's very strict planning laws within the area. There is also a train station and two tram stations in the area connecting you to Birmingham City Centre & Wolverhampton City Centre, so its very easy to get to. So here's some pictures from this morning. 





































Still lots of dereliction which is slowly being redeveloped as seen below.









Skyline shot from the area.


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Jewellery Quarter*


----------



## lafreak84 (Oct 26, 2010)

Great pictures, I've been following this thread from the beginning. It seems that Birmingham has the best road infrastructure network built eg. is the most car-centric of all cities or at least that's the impression I got from these pictures.


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Jewellery Quarter*

Ye LA, we are infamous for our road network, good for getting everywhere though.


----------

